# low ram on my chevy cruze



## mcb63 (Sep 29, 2014)

what does low ram mean on my 2013 chevy cruze


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. Have you went to the dealership for this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, mcb63, We will like to look into this for you and contact your dealership on your behalf for further assistance. Feel free to send us a private message or an email to [email protected] with your VIN and more information if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

